# seafood saturday and football



## miamirick (Nov 3, 2013)

seafood was the request for the day as we watched our Gators lose again

GOSM doing its job.













DSC01908.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Nov 3, 2013






bacon wrapped crab sticks with some red chilli pepper jelly













DSC01915.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Nov 3, 2013






bacon wrapped red peppers stuffed with seafood cheese













DSC01917.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Nov 3, 2013






bacon wrapped scallops covered with seafood cheese













DSC01920.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Nov 3, 2013






those bottles looking like they had a hard day













DSC01922.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Nov 3, 2013






some stone crab claws, (or whats left of them)













DSC01924.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Nov 3, 2013






killer is not impressed with the games













DSC01911.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Nov 3, 2013






finished off with a smoked apple cherry pie













DSC01927.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Nov 3, 2013






thanks for looking


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 3, 2013)

OMG !!!  What a spread!!!

That's a great assortment of my favorites & one I never even thought about !!!  MMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmm..............

Hey wake up Killer, I think I heard a piece hit the floor!!!

Bear


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 3, 2013)

That gives new meaning to football for me! Beautiful!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## boykjo (Nov 3, 2013)

Seafood wrapped in bacon........  Now thats a final request....... Looks great Rick


----------



## miamirick (Nov 3, 2013)

boykjo said:


> Seafood wrapped in bacon........  Now thats a final request....... Looks great Rick



Your right bacon makes everyone happy


----------



## foamheart (Nov 3, 2013)

En Brochette! You need a limiting device or you'll eat yourself sick. We do shrimp and oysters, but never thought of Crab and sea scallops. Genius, simply Genius!!

Are you sure Killer is just not sleeping off a good full belly?


----------

